# The Maritime Engineering Reference Book



## jouini87 (16 مارس 2010)

*






هذا كتاب وجدته وحبيت نحطو لجماعة الهندسة البحرية حتى تستفيدوا منه:7::7:

** The Maritime Engineering Reference Book* 




*Download from DepositeFiles*​


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجارى التحميل


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

تصفحت الكتاب فهو رائع وممتاز ويتكلم تقريبا على كل شىء يعمل فى المجال البحرى 

مثل .............،
محطات القوى 
الماكينات المساعده
الرفصات
الا تزان
نوع المحركات البحريه .............. الخ ،،

كتاب رائع تسلم الايادى


----------



## jouini87 (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك:77::77:


----------



## shark1999 (28 مارس 2010)

تشكر عزيزي...!!!ا


----------



## الغريب71 (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا و جارى التحميل


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك احى الكريم
على الكتاب القيم
دمت بحفظ الرحمن
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## midofm (3 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## generaal (10 مايو 2010)

تسلم ايدك على الكتاب اخي الكريم


----------



## sniperman (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الكتاب الرائع جدا
وفقك الله


----------



## midofm (17 مايو 2010)

الله معك ويوفقك


----------



## ربى الله (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

